
The Paper That Doesn’t Want to Be Free  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/17/business/media/17ft.html
======
mahmud
I would go as far as to say that the FT would lose readership if it went
gratis. In China, I bought 2 day old copies of it for friends just so they can
have it on their desk as an status symbol.

